
Deep Probabilistic Programming Languages: A Qualitative Study - indescions_2018
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.06458
======
kuwze
They forgot to mention Zhusuan[0].

[0]: [https://github.com/thu-ml/zhusuan](https://github.com/thu-ml/zhusuan)

~~~
JamesPeters
and Anglican
[https://probprog.github.io/anglican/index.html](https://probprog.github.io/anglican/index.html)

